# Can someone recommend a good eye liner for the waterline?



## Bronxcutie (Aug 24, 2007)

I LOVE to wear black liner on my inner rims. The problem is my eyes tend to water a lot when I put on my eye makeup. Can anyone recommend something long-lasting? I have Make Up Forever's black pencil as well. It's good for my lid, but doesn't last on the waterline.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 24, 2007)

Revlon Colorstay is awesome


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Aug 24, 2007)

Ha! I second Revlon Colorstay. I have allergy eyes like nobody's business. I just bought some Visine, allery eyes and my eyes don't tear up anymore, falling in the creases.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 25, 2007)

I have tried a bunch of eyeliners there and they disappear within minutes. Try MAC Fluidline, it has a gel-like consistency and dries to a waterproof finish. When I visited MAC the SA told me that's what she was wearing and it lasted all day. I hope this helps!


----------



## Um Azooz (Aug 25, 2007)

_MAC Fluidline is excellent_

I have two colors of it and really like it


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 25, 2007)

Defintitely MAC Fluidline....Never runs on me.


----------



## angellove (Aug 25, 2007)

MAC fluidline, it last long. and will never run out it seen lol


----------



## Bronxcutie (Aug 25, 2007)

I already have the Blacktrack fluidline. Is it safe for using on the waterline?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I already have the Blacktrack fluidline. Is it safe for using on the waterline? You have to be careful with the Fluidlines. I know Kristie had an issue with them. Make sure you get it completely off the waterline when you wash your face. Fluidlines don't even begin to "stick" to my waterline.
Styli-Style 24 Line &amp; Seal works wonderfully. I've noticed, if I lightly put some matte black e/s along my waterline, the liner will last even longer.


----------



## PinkOcho (Aug 25, 2007)

i have blacktrack fluidline also...but i think if your eyes are sensitive...dont wear it on your waterline. I tried it once and the next morning my eyes were RED and veeerry teary...so i wouldnt recommend it for sensitive eyes, but i know lots of people can use it on their waterline with no problems at all.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, I LOVE Fluidlines, but I have to make sure I get every bit off before I go to bed, otherwise I am in big trouble. It almost happened to me again a couple months ago because I passed out on the couch for about 30 minutes while watching TV and I woke up with irritated eyeballs, but luckily nowhere near as bad as I have experienced before.

But they are an awesome product and don't smudge or smear on me at all.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 26, 2007)

Cg eye and browmakers, they don't go on smooth, but run them under hot water or a flame and then apply, and they won''t come off all day. I use them when I go out and I never have much issues. I'm on the same hunt your on and I give them a 9/10, and I've tried quite a bit.


----------



## KristinB (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I already have the Blacktrack fluidline. Is it safe for using on the waterline? The official MAC word is no. But I have sensitive eyes and have never had a problem with fluidline or powerpoints which is odd because most everything else especially my contact stuff burns or makes my eyes red.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 27, 2007)

Soho eyeliners (jet black) is pretty awesome, &amp; great quality


----------



## CrazyPixie (Aug 27, 2007)

Just buy a khÃ´l (I'm not sure if it's the same word in English). It's what everyone uses to put a black line on the waterline, it lasts all day.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay,

You cannot go wrong with *Chanel Stylo Yeux waterproof *eyeliner!! My make-up artist first used this for my wedding and I have since purchased it from Saks and it is the best. No running what-so-ever. It's kind of expensive for an eyeliner but it is well worth it!!!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 30, 2007)

how do you remove fluidline from the waterline??? with a qtip + makeupremover??


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 30, 2007)

The new Feline Kohl Power Pencil



I put it on my waterline today and it's yet to moveeee. I love it


----------



## perlanga (Aug 30, 2007)

Avon Glimmersticks is pretty good too, I've been using it for the past two days, and noticed minimal smudeing.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Aug 30, 2007)

I picked up Tarte's "Emphaseyes" eyeliner today at Sephora. I'll let you know how it does.


----------

